# Conectar mesa de mezclas a mi pc



## chrivi1991

Buenas, tengo una mesa de mezclas, bastante basica y que tiene algunos añitos. Querria sabes si se puede conectar a mi PC para que pueda mezclar musica desde mi PC con programas tipo Virtual DJ, Mix Vibes, etc... 
Las caracteristicas de la mesa de mezclas estan en esta pagina http://www.fonestar.es/pages/productos/catalogo.php?item=ficha2html&id5=109


Si se pudiera conectar, ¿Que cables necesito y como y a que entradas y salidas de la mesa y PC tengo que conectar los cables?

*-Mi targeta de sonida tiene 3 conexiones, una rosa(conexion de microfono), otra azul(conexion de salida de audio) y otra verde(conexion de entrada de audio)

 -Y la mesa, tiene las siguientes conexiones: REC, AMP, LINE 1, LINE 2, PHONO 1 y 2 conexiones de micro.

Si necesitais algun dato mas, preguntar

Saludos


----------



## Apollo

Hola chrivi1991:

Necesitas conectar la salida de grabación de tu mixer a la entrada de línea de la pc (entrada verde).

Normalmente del mixer salen un par de cables tipo RCA, y la PC utiliza entradas tipo audífono.
Venden cables de este tipo en cualquier tienda de electrónica.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## chrivi1991

ok, el cable lo tengo. perdojna, me equivoque, la entrada de linea es el azul. de todas maneras, debo conectarlo a la entrada de linea del pc? o no. he oido en otros lados algo de conectarlo a la rosa, cosa que me extraña bastante. Echas las conexiones, tengo que configurar algo del programa de dj(Atomix virtual dj 4.1) para que me funcione la mesa? con esto expongo todas mis dudas(de momento jejeje)

Saludos


----------



## chrivi1991

he conectado la mesa, pero no me va. La targeta de sonido me la identifico las 3 primeras veces que la conecte como "Entrada digital", pero despues no me la identifica. Podria ser problema de la targeta de sonido que no vale para esto? Creo tener una targeta "Realtek AC97 Audio". Tambien me han comentado, que podria ser, que la mesa al no tener amplificador, pues no funciona, y tendria que pasarlo por ejemplo por un equipo de musica o minicadena o algo por el estilo. ¿Que hay de cierto en esto y alguien sabe que me esta fallando?


----------



## Guille DJ

yo se que te falla
amo a ve la mesa que tienes no sirve para lo que tu quieres hacer pues no es digital, para que la mesa interactuara con el virtual dj necesitarias una mesa usb que trae los faders y 2 ruedas para manejar mesa y pletinas, de la forma que lo estas haciendo te vale para poner dos lectores de cd, y grabar musica por la entrada de linea, pero no para interactuar con el pc, yo tb busco una mesa de pc, ya que me dedico a esto desde hace varios añitos, y sale mejor si tienes un pc potente tener la mesa por hay  que por modulos analogicos,(plato,pletina,mesa,pletina,plato)


un saludo


----------



## Apollo

Hola a todos:

ajjaj  tienes toda la razón Guille Dj... creo que era muy temprano todavía cuando respondí.
No comprendí bien lo que quería chrivi1991 hasta que leí tu respuesta.

Una disculpa por la mala orientación. 

 ops:


----------



## chrivi1991

muchas gracias por responder. Por lo de buscar mesa, no te molestes, aunque lo agradezco muchisimo. Esta mesa que tengo, la tenia hace tiempo por ahi perdida, y solo queria ver si podia hacer mezclillas en el PC, pero no llegar mas alla de eso


----------



## thors

hay otra opcion  

hace tiempo trabaje en radio como dj  y lo que hice es

si tienes solo una tarjeta de audio ( ideal que sean 2 ) configuras el
software para que trabaje con una pista sobre el canal derecho y la otra pista sobre el canal izquierdo  sacas la señal del pc tendras que fabricarte el cable para dividir la señal y entrar a tu meza  Y luego aplificar 

lo ideal que sean 2 targetas de audio compatibles 

me avisas si tienes dudas


----------



## chrivi1991

pero puedo con la mesa antes mencionada? aqui dejo el link por si no vistes la mesa :

http://www.fonestar.es/pages/productos/catalogo.php?item=ficha2html&id5=109 

mi targeta de sonido es una "Realtek AC97 Audio", puedo con esta targeta hacerlo? si puedo, como configuro para hacer lo que me has dicho?

y otra pregunta, la mesa al no tener amplificador, tengo que pasarla por un equipo de musica o algo por el estilo para amplificar y que funcione?

Saludos y gracias por las numerosas ayudas


----------



## thors

Características de AtomixMP3 

- v2.1 -


doble deck independientes con 0 de retardo:
Controles standars (play, pause, stop, cue) 
Control del volumen 
Control del Pitch (desde -34 a +34%) 
3 bandas ecualizadoras con quita y ganancia
Un-click para cuadrar golpes y sincronizar (algoritmo FAME) 
Crossfading para golpes-cuadrados automáticamente 
Cálculo automático de los BPM mientras suena la canción 
sincronización del pitch automática 
sincronización del nivel automática 
sincronización del golpe 
Visualización dinámica para un fácil arrastre de los golpes (para sincronizarlos) 
Simulación real de scratch 
Posibilidad de cambiar la duración del LOOP en tiempo real 
algoritmo para Master Tempo 
Detección automática del primer y último golpe 
5 puntos cue 
12 tipos de sample 
Lectura de CD 
Posibilidad de utilizar 3 tipos de efectos en tiempo real (incluye: flanger, cut, brake) 
Plugins visuales externos en tiempo real 
Playlist (M3U or PLS compatible) 
Poderoso motor de Base de datos de canciones con una fácil búsqueda de canciones y scaneo de CD o discos duros 
Grabación de sesiones en archivos listos para crear tu propio CD 
Opcional tarjeta de sonido 3D, 2 tarjetas de sonido o Y-splitter para monitorear en tiempo real o usar una mesa de mezclas externa 
Muy adaptable (incluye motor de skins y motor de atajos del teclado modificables) 


para tus dudas de configuracion de las targetas  revisa el link de fabricante 

http://www.atomixmp3.com/support/manual/sound.html


----------



## thors

revisa este link 

http://www.deejaysystem.com/support/users_guide/es/31-AudioSetup.htm


----------



## Guille DJ

eso solo sirve para un amesa especifica de deejaysistems

busca una hercules para ese montaje o algo por el estilo

un saludo


----------



## Guille DJ

ok creo que no entendiste una cosa
dije que yo tambien (tb) busco una mesa para hacer ese montaje, yo no de esos que te ayudan para venderte cosas ni nada por el estilo, solo pretendo ayudar, ahora he leido bien lo de la separacion de canales y demas, pero que manejas cn eso, solo que puedes meter dos pistas directamente en el programa de grabacion.(acid, o fruity, o qbase, o cualquier otro asi.)no?? pporque como interactua la mesa para que te mande el sonido del pc a la mesa al tu dar a que? o que? no lo entiendo en serio, me dejaste fuera de juego.

lo unico que tengo medio claro es que asi no puedes manejar todo desde la mesa, que creo que es lo que decia este chico, he visto mesas comoo las normales de los pubs con sus dos pletinas, que se conectan via usb all pc, y al tu subir el fader de la mesa se sube automaticamente el del programa, y al dar vueltas a la rueda escrtchea y cosas asi, al pasar la cancio busca en la carpeta del pc la musica disponible siendo como un disco con infinitas canciones, weno si puedes explicame un poco mejor como va lo de la separacion de canales y que ganas con ello.



un saludo y perdon por haber contestado tan rapido antes.


----------



## chrivi1991

Aqui digo tal y como yo estaba intentando conectar la mesa al pc ( no entiendo absolutamente nada en el mundo de las mesas de mezclas y probe asi).

Cogi un cable que me mencionaron por aqui ( una salida de estereo y 2 rca (uno rojo y otro blanco) 

Pues bien, la mesa de mezclas (llamada mesa de mezclas basica, tiene crossfader para 2 pistas de audio, volumen individual de las pistas, control de agudos, bajos y medios, y pocas cosas mas). 

Esta tiene varias conexiones ( REC, AMP, LINE 1, LINE 2, etc) Conecte los 2 rca (rojo y blanco) a las conexiones de REC de la mesa de mezclas, y la clavija de stereo, a la entrada de linea de la tarjeta de sonido. 

Esas son las únicas conexiones que hice.

Yo creo, que la mesa de mezclas no vale, ya que como dices, creo que necesita una conexión directa de USB, para que el pc la detecte la mesa y se pueda usar. Tambien me comentaron, que al no tener la mesa de mezclas amplificador, necesite pasarla por un equipo de música o algo por el estilo.

Otra cosa que también oi, es que la tarjeta de sonido no valga(es la predeterminada del PC), y no tenga la conexión apropiada para conectar la mesa.

Una cosa que no entiendo, es la que han explicado antes de transformar la configuración de la tarjeta de sonido, para que en vez de que sea estereo, tenga 2 salidas mono. Para eso ¿Necesitaría 2 tarjetas de sonido para que cada una funcione como una salida mono individual no? 

Una cosa rara que me sucedio, es que al conectar la mesa de mezclas al pc la primera vez, me la identificaba la tarjeta de sonido como algo asi" Entrada o salida digital"(no me acuerdo si era entrada o salida). Entonces, no entiendo como me la identificó 3 o 4 veces, y luego no.

Mesa de mezclas: 

http://www.fonestar.es/pages/productos/catalogo.php?item=ficha2html&id5=109

No se si te he aclarado algo, espero que si, si no fuera asi, no dudeis en preguntarlo.


----------



## Guille DJ

vamos a ver lo hicite mal desde el principio pues la salida que debias conectar es la de amp, para usar el pc como amplificardo, ya que la saida rec es para conectarla en modo grabacion en la que casualmente se anula el master, que es el pote que corta los dos canales a lavez no se si sabes de lo que te hablo, bueno ayer me pille una mesita que de verdad es la que tu necesitas, es una hercules, y va al puerto usb directamente, no tiene nada mas, solo la clavija usb, y lo que hace es que si tu subes el potenciomero de canal 1 el virtualdj tb, si tu cruzas el crossfader el virtual tb, tu ves en el pc lo que haces en tiempo real en la mesa, con la mesa que tuienes lo unico que puedes hacer es coger dos reproductores, conectarlos como entradas 1 cada cada canal, mezclar y grabar con el pc, pero te aconsejo que compres una mesa de usb, ya que es muxo mas barato, a mi me salio en total 600 euros, una mesa analogica, y dos pletinas, de cd que regulan velocidad, scratchean, etc, y esta solo 100 euros, 67 veces menos, y da mejores prestaciones, pero para eso necesitas tener un portatil, si piensas estar en fiestas y demas,pero weno, haz lo que tu veas,mi consejo es que vendas la que tienes, y te pilles una como la mia digital, ya que esta mejor,


un saludo, si necesitas pregunta sin cortarte que te ayudare.


----------

